# Best Long-Casting Spinning Reels Under $200 ???



## ez2cdave

What are the best long-casting spinning reels for under $200 ?

I'm a fisherman, not a tournament caster . . .

Thanks !


----------



## fish bucket

okuma and tica both make a nice reel under $100
daiwa makes a few under $200
and if you can wait till the fall penn will be selling a beauty for $200!


----------



## PandaBearJeff

^ well fish bucket... some names would be nice... Because on the Okuma website... theres like 20 spinning reels...


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Shimano just came out with a couple. One around $200.Shimano Ultegra 10000 XSC and 5500 XSC





Here is thread on the Penn Longcast on stripers onlines penn forum. But like stated above is coming in the fall. Cool looking reel though.

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/878766/penn-longcast-spool/60


----------



## markedwards

Pretty hard to beat a thunnus 16000f. I heard they can cast pretty far.


----------



## Fish'n Phil

How about the Daiwa Emblem at around $150?


----------



## fish bucket

tica dolphin and scepter
okuma surf-60
daiwa emblems
penn ssv long cast


----------



## bigjim5589

Isn't distance a relative thing? Most of my surf reels are Daiwa Emcast Plus, and they cast far enough to catch some fish most of the time.


----------



## Jersey Hunter

AKIOS SCORA 80 Long Cast Reel sold right here at the top of the page. I have one and think it is a step above the daiwa emblem


----------



## ez2cdave

That PENN sure looks interesting . . . I would hold off on it, until a bunch of reviews have been done on it, though.


----------



## ez2cdave

The 28oz weight of that Penn reel has me concerned . . .


----------



## jameswebstersc

Penn reels are awesome. if you ever choose to go with a casting reel, i would recommend Akios reels.


----------



## fish bucket

it does not feel heavy on a long rod.
it is built like a tank so i'll take a little extra weight


----------



## PandaBearJeff

I found a Tica Scepter for $50 buy now

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TICA-SCEPTE...657?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8c83bcc1


----------



## ez2cdave

PandaBearJeff said:


> I found a Tica Scepter for $50 buy now . . .


Thanks for the link . . . I had seen that one earlier and had been watching it, until I bought a brand new Tica Scepter GX 6000 online for $70.00, earlier today.

I like that it has a metal body for better rigidity . . . I also ordered a #8 spool for it from TICA ( The 6000 comes with a #5 Spool ).

I'm still going to check out that Penn, when it comes to market, later this year.

*http://www.amazon.com/TICA-GX10000R-Scepter-Spinning-Reel/dp/B001HY7L9Q*


----------



## csurp

I picked up a couple of Okuma Distance Surf 60 spinning reels last winter and used them for a couple of months at Cocoa Beach FL with good results. $80 at source below. They paired well with my 13-ft Team Alabama Surf Rods

http://www.tackleus.com/fishing-reels/spinning-reels/okuma-spinning-reels/okuma-long-cast-surf-spinning-reel-surf-60/


----------



## ez2cdave

I'll post up some pics of my Scepter GX, when it arrives . . .


----------



## AKrichard

Even though I've upgraded tremendously, i still appreciate my first surf combo. I was on a very restricted budget at the time, about six years ago. I was lucky to find a heavy rated 12 ft ugly stick for less than 100.00, and picked up a Penn Silverado spinner for around 50.00 bucks. I really thought i was gonna go out and catch a monster, so i loaded it up with 80lb braid...lol. But ya know what, i did ok enough, even better than many. I began to improve my cast, and at the same time began to explore future options, as i learned more and more about the great world of surf casting. Im still amazed how well that combo is still holding up, as i let others borrow it from time to time.


----------



## csurp

csurp said:


> I picked up a couple of Okuma Distance Surf 60 spinning reels last winter and used them for a couple of months at Cocoa Beach FL with good results. $80 at source below. They paired well with my 13-ft Team Alabama Surf Rods
> 
> http://www.tackleus.com/fishing-reels/spinning-reels/okuma-spinning-reels/okuma-long-cast-surf-spinning-reel-surf-60/


I have to withdraw my recommendation for these reels. I am having continuing problems with the line roller bearings corroding. The rest of the reel seems to be holding up well and they cast long, but once the line roller goes, the reel is useless. I have a parts order in to OKUMA to rebuild the line rollers on both of the reels that I have. 

I


----------



## csurp

csurp said:


> I have to withdraw my recommendation for these reels. I am having continuing problems with the line roller bearings corroding. The rest of the reel seems to be holding up well and they cast long, but once the line roller goes, the reel is useless. I have a parts order in to OKUMA to rebuild the line rollers on both of the reels that I have.
> 
> I


The saga continues. Apparently, the reels, which I bought from an online US retailer, were, unknown to me, made for the international market, and are not warrantied here by OKUMA US. Some parts are available for purchase, but the critical bail assembly is not. I am working with the retailer to resolve the issue. Be careful, what you buy online. Online distribution has broken down barriers to make a lot of products available that might not be otherwise. Unfortunately, corporate structure has not always kept pace.


----------



## fleaflicker

ez2cdave said:


> What are the best long-casting spinning reels for under $200 ?
> 
> I'm a fisherman, not a tournament caster . . .
> 
> Thanks !


It has been recommended and this is your answer
http://www.akiosfishingtackle.com/P...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName


----------



## ez2cdave

fleaflicker said:


> It has been recommended and this is your answer
> http://www.akiosfishingtackle.com/P...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName


What are your personal experiences using this reel yourself ?

Thanks !


----------



## fleaflicker

I was personally fortunate to use this reel myself this summer on a trip to OBX. Landed a few personal sea mullets on it too. I was personally so impressed with the build quality, I personally ended up getting a 656Akios bait caster. When I am personally in the market for a new long distance spinner I will personally buy one myself. Personal opinion only. Personally I don't care what you do.


----------



## jameswebstersc

ez2cdave said:


> What are your personal experiences using this reel yourself ?
> 
> Thanks !


http://www.carolinacastpro.com/products/akios-scora-80-long-cast-reel

i have used the reel for 2 weeks and it is truly the best spinning reel i have ever owned. casts like a dream,smoothest retrieval,awesome drag system and the build quality is second to none.


----------



## Jersey Hunter

ez2cdave said:


> What are your personal experiences using this reel yourself ? Thanks !


Usually use a conventional, I have this reel on my only spinning rod in my opinion it's better then the Daiwa emblem pro that I owned. The line lay is far better, handle locks when you cast, you have to close bail manually, it has a fast drag a few clicks from on to fight to loose enough you're not going to lose your rod if it's spiked. It seems to be a quality reel. I've had this reel since early April.


----------



## ez2cdave

fleaflicker said:


> I was personally fortunate to use this reel myself this summer on a trip to OBX. Landed a few personal sea mullets on it too. I was personally so impressed with the build quality, I personally ended up getting a 656Akios bait caster. When I am personally in the market for a new long distance spinner I will personally buy one myself. Personal opinion only. Personally I don't care what you do.


I asked you, because it sounded like you had firsthand knowledge of that reel . . . But, "personally", I see that you're a jackass !


----------



## ez2cdave

jameswebstersc said:


> http://www.carolinacastpro.com/products/akios-scora-80-long-cast-reel
> 
> i have used the reel for 2 weeks and it is truly the best spinning reel i have ever owned. casts like a dream,smoothest retrieval,awesome drag system and the build quality is second to none.


James,

Thanks for the info . . . Were there any "negatives" you have encountered with it ?


----------



## ez2cdave

Jersey Hunter said:


> Usually use a conventional, I have this reel on my only spinning rod in my opinion it's better then the Daiwa emblem pro that I owned. The line lay is far better, handle locks when you cast, you have to close bail manually, it has a fast drag a few clicks from on to fight to loose enough you're not going to lose your rod if it's spiked. It seems to be a quality reel. I've had this reel since early April.


The locking handle and manual bail closure sound like great features . . .

Would you consider the rapid change in Drag setting to be a "negative" about this reel ? 

Thanks !


----------



## jameswebstersc

ez2cdave said:


> James,
> 
> Thanks for the info . . . Were there any "negatives" you have encountered with it ?


not for me. i would say the reel is within most "7000" series size. some people like to fish with a smaller reel. I have it paired with a carolina cast pro 12-8 rod and the entire setup still feels light to me. i have owned penn battle 8000,penn spinfisher and peen fierce products. none of them compare to this reel. penn has more drag, but it does not have the smoothness. to tighten the drag on the penns i have owned, you have to crank a lot. with this reel, one crank on the drag is a huge difference.


----------



## Jersey Hunter

ez2cdave said:


> The locking handle and manual bail closure sound like great features . . .
> 
> Would you consider the rapid change in Drag setting to be a "negative" about this reel ?
> 
> Thanks !


No I kind of like it, and it clicks so you can feel when you reapply the amount of drag you want. The biggest problem I had was finding one to hold before I bought it, but had to take it home after I did. I was going to buy one of the more expensive long cast reels but was afraid of the magnesiumn body and salt water.


----------



## fleaflicker

ez2cdave said:


> I asked you, because it sounded like you had firsthand knowledge of that reel . . . But, "personally", I see that you're a jackass !


I've been accused of that before and I agree. You are right, I was and sorry bout that, one of those days and I took it "personally". I sometimes get crap about the "what do you know or what experience do you have" because I don't live at the shore or I don't have a million posts. Certainly there are many of you with more experience but I don't make this stuff up.

I have been a Shimano person for many years and re spinning reels I have a couple of Stratic's and a BR8000D for use in the salt. The Scora 80 is a tad smaller than the 8000 but the spool seemed a bit longer. I always close my bails manually so it is just habit to do so anyway. First impression for me was how smooth it is and the overall build quality. I too think the quick drag setting is nice but didn't have the chance to use it much. Shimano's are the same, turn and turn to get where you want it. A few clicks and the Scora covers a wide range of settings. 

Anyway, glad to see you got the info from people being much nicer than I was and with more experience using it. Thanks for calling me out and sorry for being an ass.


----------



## ez2cdave

fleaflicker said:


> I've been accused of that before and I agree. You are right, I was and sorry bout that, one of those days and I took it "personally". . . Thanks for calling me out and sorry for being an ass.


Apology accepted, "personally" ( LOL ! ) . . . No hard feelings !


----------

